# M-Audio Studiophile AV 40



## gauravr (Apr 6, 2014)

want to buy M-Audio Studiophile AV 40 through my friend from USA.

amazon: new model- 120$
ebay: Manufacturer refurbished - 90$ (also stating 'PERFECT CONDITION! Full Manufacturer Warranty!')

Can I opt for ebay option to save 30$. 

Anybody has experience with this model?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 6, 2014)

Do not get the refurbished model. Get the AV 40 at 120$ ,you wont regret. But I hope you are not a bass head.


----------



## gauravr (Apr 7, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Do not get the refurbished model. Get the AV 40 at 120$ ,you wont regret. But I hope you are not a bass head.



Thanks for ur reply.yes I m not much concerned about bass. Just want to listen to clean vocal and instruments. Also suggest whether it will work with lcd tv satisfactorily?
if there is any other option please suggest.i can extend budget till 150$.i am buying it mainly for tv use

- - - Updated - - -

Also it costing 130$ not 120 due to some additional tax


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 7, 2014)

Its a great buy at 120$.You can take a look at Swans D1080 too but either way you win.


----------



## gauravr (Apr 7, 2014)

thanks for your response. one more query. what is Digital to Analog Audio Converter? I noticed FiiO D3 (D03K) that is 28$ usb  Digital to Analog Audio Converter.
*www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=8&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CFIQFjAH&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FD3-Digital-Converter-Optical-Toslink%2Fdp%2FB005K2TXMO&ei=jtJCU4C7FdGxrAfY0IDICg&usg=AFQjCNFHCPGD8uLMwrjBSUaeg2v7o2KCgw&sig2=ulGHKL1nAlWXBlOqoEDt9Q&bvm=bv.64367178,d.bmk

Will it be useful to use along with M-audio AV40?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 7, 2014)

Digital Audio Converter is also referred to as DAC generally. What it does is converts your digital information of an Audio CD or any digital audio in to analog information so that it can be amplified by your amplifier to produce songs from your speakers. Your Amp and Speakers understand only analog information,hence the conversion. DAC is a very important part of any audio set up,people spend lacs on them. Eg Very good DACs are generally made by Burr Brown Wolfson Cirrus Logic. Best DAC machines using these chips are made by Bel Canto, dCS,Burmester,Theta Digital, Wadia etc etc


----------



## gauravr (Apr 8, 2014)

thanks for sharing knowledge. Can you please give suggestion for FiiO D3 (D03K)?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 8, 2014)

What are you gonna connect the active speakers to?


----------



## gauravr (Apr 8, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> What are you gonna connect the active speakers to?



I will connect speakers with led tv.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 8, 2014)

Your Led tv has digital out like optical or coaxial or has plain RCA analog ( red & white)?


----------



## gauravr (Apr 10, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Your Led tv has digital out like optical or coaxial or has plain RCA analog ( red & white)?



I think I will need to connect rca-rca cable between set top box and speaker. However I am attaching pic of back side of tv.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 10, 2014)

There is a Digital Optical Out in your TV where you can connect a DAC,provided the dac you buy has an Optical in.


----------



## gauravr (Apr 10, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> There is a Digital Optical Out in your TV where you can connect a DAC,provided the dac you buy has an Optical in.



Will there be difference in sound quality if using DAC(FiiO D03K) or without using DAC.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 11, 2014)

Definitely there will be a difference if you use the DAC . Get it too. But before that do make sure your TVs optical out does output PCM. If it does not then there will be no sound.Read the manual.


----------



## gauravr (Apr 11, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Definitely there will be a difference if you use the DAC . Get it too. But before that do make sure your TVs optical out does output PCM. If it does not then there will be no sound.Read the manual.



below are mentioned  in my tv specification.


HDMI2 x HDMIPC InputYes (1)AV In2Audio OutYesDigital / Optical Audio OutYes

I suppose the DAC will work. 

one more question(sorry for more question ) what you suggest between 
* Circle Arko 100W (ARKO 100W)
* M-Audio AV40
I know from specification circle arko is more powerful.But even should i choose m-audio AV40 over it?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 11, 2014)

Both are great the Microlab 6C or the Arko  Circle is bit too sterile studio like, if you really want enjoy ur music get the Swans I suggested ,but if you want flat faithful sound then get the Arko.But make sure your source is clean with Arkos coz with IGBT based designs expect no mercy with bad recordings and sources.


----------



## gauravr (May 4, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Both are great the Microlab 6C or the Arko  Circle is bit too sterile studio like, if you really want enjoy ur music get the Swans I suggested ,but if you want flat faithful sound then get the Arko.But make sure your source is clean with Arkos coz with IGBT based designs expect no mercy with bad recordings and sources.



Sir,
finally I got M-audio AV40 today from USA through my friend. But alas! Things didn't turn up right. After configuring the connection, When I switched on, blue light on main speaker system got ON for a moment and after that it got OFF.
 Later on I decided to open back side of main speaker(Initially I was hesitant to open it But my friend suggested to do it). I found that fuse was blown(the fuse was T1A 250v). 

After that I replaced it with another fuse. Again When I tried to play with this, blue light was ON for some moment but again got OFF. Again I checked, this time fuse was not blown, but transformer(I guess) was very hot.

At last I packed the speaker without listening a single word from this masterpiece. Can you please suggest what was the issue?


----------



## The Incinerator (May 4, 2014)

Is it 110v or 220v model. If so then you will have to get a Power Transformer to play it. If it is a 220v model use a different power source/outlet. Did you get a refurbished one?

Secondly please friend dont call me Sir. Im just a person ,a friend a fellow digitian!


----------



## gauravr (May 4, 2014)

Secondly please friend dont call me Sir. Im just a person ,a friend a fellow digitian![/QUOTE]

Thank you for quick response. I got new one.
Yes it was mentioned on back side of the speaker that it requires "AC Input:100-120V-60Hz,60W".I am attaching image:

does it means it will support only 100-120 V.

- - - Updated - - -

Also I checked on amazon website and attaching image of back side of speaker. 
"100-120V 1AL 
220-240V 500mAL"
why there is difference? Did I get wrong product? Also can you please suggest option power transformer that I can get online or from market.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 5, 2014)

Get something like this *m.ebay.in/itm?itemId=161238704592.

I use something like that with my Razer Mako which is also a 110v model .


----------



## gauravr (May 5, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Get something like this *m.ebay.in/itm?itemId=161238704592.
> 
> I use something like that with my Razer Mako which is also a 110v model .



Thanks! Also one thing, before purchasing power transformer How I can be sure whether speaker is working or not. I am afraid that speaker amplifier part has been blow or not.

- - - Updated - - -



The Incinerator said:


> Get something like this *m.ebay.in/itm?itemId=161238704592.
> 
> I use something like that with my Razer Mako which is also a 110v model .



Can you share knowledge with us will there be difference between M-audio with 220V and with 110 V. I mean in terms of loudness, sound quality etc.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 6, 2014)

Only way to check it is to run it ,and to run it you will need 110v power ,so the transformer is a pre requisite.

110v or 220v will sound the same in terms of power.Dont worry. Watts and Volts are twi different things.


----------



## gauravr (May 6, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Only way to check it is to run it ,and to run it you will need 110v power ,so the transformer is a pre requisite.
> 
> 110v or 220v will sound the same in terms of power.Dont worry. Watts and Volts are twi different things.



Will this be suffice to run the speaker or underpowered:

*m.ebay.in/itm?itemId=181397436789 
(Voltage Converter 220V To 110V : 65Watt)

for speaker requirement is: AC Input:100-120V-60Hz,60W.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 6, 2014)

You will have to buy something close to 400 watts minimum to keep things safe. 65watts is not sufficient at all.

- - - Updated - - -

Multiply the 120v with the ampere and you will know how much power it requires. And then add 100 watts additional to run everything optimally and cool.


----------



## gauravr (May 6, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> You will have to buy something close to 400 watts minimum to keep things safe. 65watts is not sufficient at all.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Multiply the 120v with the ampere and you will know how much power it requires. And then add 100 watts additional to run everything optimally and cool.



Thank u so much! How will I come to know how much ampere I have to multiply with 120v.


----------



## The Incinerator (May 6, 2014)

Its written at the back of your speaker .


----------



## gauravr (May 12, 2014)

Dear The Incinerator,

I checked with local shop and found transformer was blown . He suggested me to get the transformer.
What do you suggest? Is the product still under warranty in this case?
Can I get the transformer from market(I am noida based so can go for delhi market).
specification mentioned on the transformer: 
I/P: ~120V/60Hz Red-Black
O/P: ~14V*2/1.4A Red-Black-Red


----------



## anirbandd (May 12, 2014)

if the transformer is blown, then you wouldnt get any warranty, because its a case of manhandling. 

anyway, now you can opt for a 230V/60Hz transformer. just keep in mind the amperage and power etc.. get it from a good company. after all, it will be the heart of the power system.

if you cant get the same ratings in a readymade tx, then go for a custom made tx.


----------



## gauravr (May 12, 2014)

Thanks  anirbandd! 
feeling disappointed.

You said -"anyway, now you can opt for a 230V/60Hz transformer." You mean to say I will not need voltage converter now if I opt for 230V/60Hz transformer.


----------



## gauravr (May 27, 2014)

gauravr said:


> Thanks  anirbandd!
> feeling disappointed.
> 
> You said -"anyway, now you can opt for a 230V/60Hz transformer." You mean to say I will not need voltage converter now if I opt for 230V/60Hz transformer.



Dear Experienced member.

Please help! I have 2 option:
1. get repaired from M-Audio service center India.(dont know how much buck I have to drain from my pocket.)
2. Go to Old delhi and get transformer and then get repaired the speaker from local shop.(is it feasible?)

specification mentioned on the transformer:
I/P: ~120V/60Hz Red-Black
O/P: ~14V*2/1.4A Red-Black-Red 

Please suggest what should I do?


----------



## anirbandd (May 27, 2014)

the official service center route is obviously recommended. 

but, if you feel like they are charging too much, you can opt for the other option, which being getting the transformer repaired and modified to suit indian line voltages.

see, you need to understand that the tx inside the speaker is for EU countries where the voltages are 120V/60Hz.* in india we use 230V/50Hz. * so, when you plugged in your speakers, the transformer got damaged due to the high voltage. 

since your speakers are pretty costly, i'd say go for a good quality transformer, from a reputed manufacturer, or get it custom made from a good winder shop. just make sure the output is the same as your current one, ~14V*2/1.4A Red-Black-Red. 

i just dont trust local tx manufacturers. i've seen enough bad tx. 

while you are at it, it'd also be wise to check if the fuse is intact. sometimes it just happens that the fuse is blown beofre any amjor damage is done. so, incase the fuse is blown the transformer will still be intact, and working fine, although you'll still need to replace that. 

reply back for any more queries.


----------



## gauravr (May 27, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> the official service center route is obviously recommended.
> 
> but, if you feel like they are charging too much, you can opt for the other option, which being getting the transformer repaired and modified to suit indian line voltages.
> 
> ...



yes, fuse was also blown. one more query:
~14V*2/1.4A Red-Black-Red
What is meant by 2/1.4A? does it mean ampere should be in range of 2 to 1.4 OR it will give 2 supply one with 2A and another with 1.4A. I am really noob in this field.

Also I had gone to shops in bhagirathi place/lajpat rai market just to esquire about the transformer. I found that they have 12V transformer rather than 14V.


----------



## anirbandd (May 28, 2014)

gauravr said:


> yes, fuse was also blown. one more query:
> ~14V*2/1.4A Red-Black-Red
> What is meant by 2/1.4A? does it mean ampere should be in range of 2 to 1.4 OR it will give 2 supply one with 2A and another with 1.4A. I am really noob in this field.
> 
> Also I had gone to shops in bhagirathi place/lajpat rai market just to esquire about the transformer. I found that they have 12V transformer rather than 14V.



if the fuse is blown, then are you also SURE that the transformer is also damaged?? the fuse usually prevents this...

yeah, i am also a bit confused about that. can you give some pictures of the transformer, with its input/output wires??


----------



## The Incinerator (May 28, 2014)

Exactly put up some pictures.


----------



## gauravr (May 29, 2014)

Sure, I will put the picture.


----------

